# Bosch 4100-09 or Dewalt DWE7480?



## DAD2TWO (May 6, 2014)

I had been wanting to purchase the Bosch for over a year now and finally pulled the trigger this past weekend but it's still in the box in my garage. The reason it's still in the box is I'm having a bit of buyers remorse thinking that I bought more saw than I need. I'm a home owner and will use the saw mainly for ripping trim, hard wood flooring and some other small projects around the house. Right now I'm working on a wainscoting project using 1×2s, 1×4s, 1×6s and some decorative moulding and I'll need the saw to rip some of these pieces.

I like the stand on the Bosch but it's not essential. I like the fact that the Bosch can accommodate dado blades, the Dewalt cannot, but I've never used them in the past and not sure I ever would. Seems like the Bosch has pretty good reviews here but mixed reviews elsewhere, can't find many reviews for that particular Dewalt which I believe will replace the DW745.

So I'd like some opinions as to whether I should I keep the Bosch or would I be better off returning it and getting the Dewalt for $250 less? With $ being tight I'm not sure I can justify to myself or the wife the costlier Bosch.

Thanks in advance,
Doug


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I will tell you what led me to pickup the less expensive DW745 last year: portability. I know in the next year or two I will buy a bigger saw (like the Delta at Lowes or maybe down the road the a Grizzly), but I needed something cheaper for now. So I went with the smaller DeWalt knowing that even when I get a bigger saw I am going to want to keep it so I can lug it around. I can easily take it to a friends house to do some work or around to the back yard to make a treehouse for the kids. I know the Bosch is portable, but I can't toss it in the back seat of my little Saturns SL1 like I can the DeWalt. That said, if you will never have a second saw, then the Bosch would be better because it does have a larger table.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

It's not really an apples to apples comparison. The Bosch 4100 is more in the same field as the DWE749x series (DWE7490/DWE7491/DWE7499 successors to the DW744) saws. They are bigger and have more capacity. The Bosch GTS1031 is the analogy to the DWE7480/DW745.

For what you described, you're looking for a saw to help you do home renovations and finish carpentry jobs, where any of the aforementioned saws will do the job. My advice, assume your interests will expand. I had the same thinking as you when I bought my first table saw (a low end one), and quickly had major buyers remorse.


----------



## DAD2TWO (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the responses thus far, my rationale in purchasing the Bosch was that it would allow for some growth should my interests expand and would, hopefully, last a lifetime for my needs.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just look at the Bosh , my reaction is that for this kind of price you could buy a real table saw. 
I pay $400.00 for a 3HP Unisaw, in very good condition.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know about the Dewalt, but the Bosch is nice. I am also in the camp of do you want to drag around a saw that takes 1/3 of the truck bed??


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

The thread is spiraling down the "stop playing around with job site saws" debate a lot sooner than expected…

DAD2TWO - Is your (current) primary use for a table saw is for DIY home renovation/carpentry work? If so, how important is portability to bring the tool (closer) to your work?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

If you don't really need to take the saw to a remote site all that often, I'd certainly go for the Bosch, which will roll around the shop just fine. It's a saw you can grow into.

Just my .002 cents worth.


----------



## DAD2TWO (May 6, 2014)

I thought about a contractor saw for even more potential but wanted the portability to be able to move the saw near where I am working rather than running out to the garage every time I need to make a cut. In all likelihood I won't be loading the saw in my truck often, and if I do I won't be bringing much else with me, maybe the miter saw, drill and some odds and ends.

On a side note it seems like the Dewalt rack and pinion fence would be more accurate than the sliding Bosch fence.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"On a side note it seems like the Dewalt rack and pinion fence would be more accurate than the sliding Bosch fence."

My Bosch 4100 toes out .042, oops.

I've been looking at the rack and pinion fence and it looks like the 
way to go.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

The Dewalt rack and pinion setup is definitely more user friendly to retain alignment than the Bosch T-style inspired fence (one of the reasons why I went with the Dewalt. I will note that the Dewalt fence is smaller, which in my mind, makes it less suitable (harder?) for use with any jigs/accessories that ride on the fence


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I had the bosch for about a year before I gave it to my pop.
I don't like the fence at all.
It doesn't always lock parallel to the blade, regardless of tension or any other adjustment.


----------



## DAD2TWO (May 6, 2014)

I realize these two saws aren't apples to apples comparison but for $250 less It still leaves me wondering if the Dewalt is enough saw to grow with, I know it's enough for my current needs. In reading reviews on different sites it seems contractors (contractor talk.com) prefer the Dewalt and woodworkers(this site) prefer the Bosch, brand loyalty perhaps? I've read there have been bearing issues with the Bosch anybody experience this? At the end of the day portability, accuracy and quality are my primary concerns.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

IMHO, neither saw is nice enough to grow with.

I didn't have bearing issues with my bosch and I used it pretty hard for the year I had it.

The new delta contractor saw has been getting good reviews around here.


----------



## matermark (Sep 16, 2014)

> I just look at the Bosh , my reaction is that for this kind of price you could buy a real table saw.
> I pay $400.00 for a 3HP Unisaw, in very good condition.
> 
> - b2rtch


How much does a Unisaw weigh? and what is its footprint it takes up on the floor?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Estimate #450.00.
I unloaded mine from my trailer by myself and then I lift it from the ground by myself.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Estimate #450.00.
I unloaded mine from my trailer by myself and then I lifted it from the ground by myself.


----------



## joshuam39 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have the Bosch 4100 with the portable stand for a month now. So far, I love it. I haven't done a whole lot with it yet, but it's been flawless so far. I got the blade aligned to the miter slot with no problem. The fence is right on. The saw is super safe. I was having some of the same buyers remorse as well, but, after using it for a while, I'm over it. It's a good saw. I would like to eventually upgrade to a cabinet saw. The Bosch will do in the mean time.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If a full size saw is out of the question, I would at least take a good look at the Ridgid R4510 along with the Bosch and DW.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had the Bosch 4000 for about 8 yrs. now and work it pretty hard. Seems to be a contractors favorite. I like the saw for its portability but don't really have anything to compare it to. I just recently had to replace the back bearing. It's a pretty simple job that you can do yourself. I think the bearing cost me about $10.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bosch 4100 is a great saw, but maybe more than the OP needs given his situation. Invest the savings of 250 in the kids' college fund and push that little Dewalt to its limit.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the 4100 and never had a problem with it, I think it is a far better machine. If it's a price thing then go get the DeWalt otherwise keep the Bosch. Better machine, more versatile, and very portable.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Bosch 4100 is a great saw, but maybe more than the OP needs given his situation. Invest the savings of 250 in the kids college fund and push that little Dewalt to its limit.
> 
> - fuigb





> I have the 4100 and never had a problem with it, I think it is a far better machine. If it s a price thing then go get the DeWalt otherwise keep the Bosch. Better machine, more versatile, and very portable.
> 
> - wseand


I'm going to re-iterate that the two saws the OP picked to compare are NOT an apples to apples comparison. The Dewalt DWE7480 is a smaller saw, and is better compared to the Bosch GTS1031.

The Bosch 4100, Dewalt DWE7490/DWE7491, and the Ridgid R4510/R4513 (I don't know the differences) are in the same class. Everything in the latter selection of Bosch, Dewalt, and Ridgid saws are bigger (and heavier). Figure this, there is at least 2 inches more to the front and left of the blade for all those saws which translates to better cut capacity. Debating the merits of each of these saws is a different story.

For what the OP is looking to do, that extra capacity will make far more of a difference than you might think.


----------



## SoonerMike (Oct 20, 2014)

I got the Bosch 4100 as a Christmas gift a few years ago and let it sit in the box for 8 months before my first use. Big Mistake! I absolutely love it! I lost out on 8 months of fun. Everything seems to be good quality for a portable, and the gravity rise base is fantastic. Now, it's no stationary saw, but I agree with most reviews that it's the best portable you can get.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Dad2two,stop debating with yourself,open it up and enjoy the saw,it is a good brand,it's not like you bought a cheap table saw and now wondering if you should return it and get a better one,when you brought it home you should have opened it right away and cut a few pieces to test it out .
$250 in a few months wouldn't matter,what matters is you got a decent saw,the only reason I would agree to return it is, if you are going to get a full size saw with that money.
Just my opinion.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> I just look at the Bosh , my reaction is that for this kind of price you could buy a real table saw.
> I pay $400.00 for a 3HP Unisaw, in very good condition.
> - b2rtch


That's all well and good if you have the space for one. When there's 2 feet of snows outside and your wife can't pull the car in the garage because a Unisaw is sitting there, that changes things dramatically. There are other factors besides price.

I have the 4100 and have used it for 3-4 years now and love it. I would like a larger saw when we move. But, the 4100 has tackled anything I've thrown at it.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I've Never regretted buying a great tool…so decide which one is great for you


----------



## matermark (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmmmm…. how do you get that 3hp Unisaw down the stairs with just one person???

Up here we'd call that more headaches than it's worth…


----------



## AtlasRook (Mar 26, 2014)

> Estimate #450.00.
> ...
> 
> - b2rtch


I'm just curious where you found that for $400. I would have done that in a heart beat, if I could have found a used one for that price. I ended up with with a Makita 2705. I don't regret it at all; but I'm working on the presentation for my wife, so that I put some serious money for a cabinet saw.

-rook


----------



## 1371Marine (Sep 23, 2014)

> Thanks for the responses thus far, my rationale in purchasing the Bosch was that it would allow for some growth should my interests expand and would, hopefully, last a lifetime for my needs.
> 
> - DAD2TWO


I've been running this saw for years now. I used it for much the same purpose as you intend. I did purchase the Freud dado set and glad I did. It came in handy when I made some bookshelves for the kids when they were younger. You'll find many uses for that saw and the dado. Stock blade is ok but look to replace it after some use. I bought a Glue line rip and let me tell you, I love that blade for ripping. The saw isn't great for sheet goods without some help, but they do sell an outfeed extension for it. It folds up easy and stores well. Good luck on the projects!!


----------



## joshuam39 (Aug 13, 2014)

So, did you keep the Bosch or return it and get the Dewalt?


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

I have the Dewalt tablesaw, used to use it on the job doing construction. Moving a heavy tablesaw from job to job got more difficult as I got older, and the Dewalt worked well for me. Now I have a Unisaw in my shop, and bought a Hammer sliding tablesaw last winter. So find the Unisaw is more of a work table now. Really there is no comparison between the Dewalt and the Unisaw, but they both have their uses.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought the Dewalt last winter when it was $209(!) at HD - I think the newer model number's fence goes out another inch or two. It can rip two by lumber like nothing and the fence is great. With the splitter, guard and anti-kickback pawls in place I've not ripped lumber as easily and safely as this.

I ordered the 7440S rolling stand and it was missing hardware. Called Dewalt and they sent me the wrong hardware. Still don't have it together (grrr).


----------



## Lalloos (Apr 30, 2014)

I can honestly say after working for many cabinetmakers and using every brand of table saw over the years,between Bosch, Rigid, Makita,and Dewalt; dewalt is the best hands down.The rack and pinion fence is the most accurate amongst all of them,and the fence and mitre gauge come set up almost perfectly( mine at home was within 2 or 3 thousand of an inch).You can quickly and the easily dial in the most minute adjustments withthe fence adjusting knob,and the fence stays square to the blade much longer than the other saws will.I find the dewalt to have the most powerful motor( no problem ripping through 3" thick hard maple), and the most portable with or without the folding base.(It is light enough to pick up by yourself).Aside from all that,it seems to have the most solid construction and is less expensive then most other saws.If however you prefer a stationary saw,the porter cable is stronger and more accurate, and a delta unisaw is the ORIGINAL cabinetmakers saw and the best quality bang for the buck.


----------



## Strickster (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, I know this thread is a little old but these are the exact saws I'm looking at and trying to decide on. Bosch 4100 or dewalt 7491rs. I like both but just can't make my mind up. This will be my only tablesaw. I am very limited on space and will be for years to come. I've read good and bad reviews about the bosch fence and motor not being very powerful and going bad. On the other hand I've read reviews on the dewalt about the rack and pinion fencecgetting jammed and not working and also it's motor burning out it and not being a soft start and throwing breakers alot. Also does the 7491rs have more table/ infeed space in front of the blade than the 7480 compact model… ? Lowe's has the bosch 4100 on sale right now for $499.00 and the dewalt 7491rs on sale for 549.00.


----------



## matermark (Sep 16, 2014)

I went to the usps site and signed up for a change of address and got a 10% off coupon for Lowes bqck when I bought the 4100. Back then, they matched/beat someone else's price and gave the 10% off too! I think it came out to ~$481, plus I took advantage of the 10% off [everything] and bought the 1617EVSPK router set with both bases and the molded plastic carrying case, plus bought a few sheets of plywood and had them break them down to 24×90 on their panel saw at the same time!

I went with the Bosch because of reputation, plus all the accessories available for that model (left & outfeed supports, molding cutter, dado and zero clearance plates, etc) plus the ability to use a 13/16" dado stack.

As for specs, the front of table to blade was listed at 6 3/4"...the DeWalt DW744X was only 5 1/8".... Out of the DeWalt, Craftsman 21828, Jet JBTS-10MJS, Makita 2705X1, and Ridgid R4510, the Bosch was best in one of the most important spec: miter slot to blade parallelism at just 0.001"

```
90°. It and Jet were tied for the best runout
```
 0.003" (three thousandths.) Bosch & Jet were the only 2 with arbor locks. Bosch also won BEST OVERALL Author's Choice award in the Fine Woodworking 2010 Tools & Shop issue.

The verdict
Picking a best-overall saw here is tough. Most of the saws have
enough power and accuracy to handle just about anything a serious
woodworker would throw at them, but it's the little things
that make all the difference.
I think the Bosch is the best overall choice for woodworkers,
because it's accurate, smooth, and powerful. It doesn't really
have a single stand-out feature, but all of its features rank near
the top. It's one of two saws with an arbor lock (for easier blade
changes), and it was the most powerful saw. Also, it easily has
the best stand and most useful accessories. Taken together, it's
an excellent package.
The Ridgid and DeWalt saws are also very solid performers. But
since the Ridgid has the lowest price with a stand included, it gets
the best-value award.


----------



## Strickster (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the input Matermark. I think with all that said , in Going with the bosch 4100. Gonna try and pick it up tomorrow, before they jack the price back to 599.00. I already have the exact router you have but without the plunge base. Hoping I can make a router table on the extension side of the saw table for it.


----------

